
Valeant’s Drug Price Strategy Enriches It, but Infuriates Patients and Lawmakers - hvo
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/05/business/valeants-drug-price-strategy-enriches-it-but-infuriates-patients-and-lawmakers.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=first-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0
======
venomsnake
That is a generic - right? The only thing fed must do is set up a fab that
sells it at cost. Even as a loss making - the goal is to show that any company
trying to milk its customers will find itself in doomed competition with a
entity that has the deepest pockets on the planet. They will quickly get the
hint.

